# How to Use Pen Drive or Usb Flash Drive drive with NTFS



## topgear (Jul 20, 2008)

By default windows format pen drive with fat file system
which has it's own limitation. One big issue with fat file system is that
you cannot store a file larger than 4GB. But nowadays we have to transfer file
more than 4GB such as DVD or dual layer DVD image. But NTFS file system is more
reliable & don't have this kind of limitations. So you can transfer a file
which is more than 4GB.

Warning : Backup all data from your pen drive before following this procedure.

Plug in your pen drive. Click start & Right click on My Computer.
Select Properties > Hardware > Device Manager.

Expand Disk Drives & Click on your Pen Drive Name. ( In my case it's : Jetflash )
Now Right click on your pen drive name & select Properties.
Go to Policies Tab & Select Optimize for Performance.

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/2008-07-20_140912.gif

Click OK. Close device Manager.

Now open My Computer & Select Your Pen Drive ( ie Removable Disk ).
Right click on it & select Format. Click on File system box.
& Voila! You see the NTFS option.

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/2008-07-20_141246.gif

Now select NTFS & fromat your pen drive.

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/2008-07-20_142128.gif

Another Method :

You can also convert your pen drive's fat file system to ntfs as you use to convert
fat partion to nfts.

Open command prompt. In the command prompt window, type :

convert drive_letter: /fs:ntfs

In my case my pen drive's letter is N so it will be :

convert N: /fs:ntfs

*topgeartopspeed.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/2008-07-20_142853.gif

Note : You can't use this pen drive with under win 9x & me.
To use this pen drive under 9x & me format it using fat file system.

I've used Windows Xp With Sp3 as my Os.
Plz test on on Other os like vista & tell me if it works.
Also do inform me after formatting the pen drive is it usable under
linux .( I think it will work though not sure )

Source : *My Blog*


----------



## skippednote (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice,.......not actually..... its great
for me


----------



## Most Wanted (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## goobimama (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice one. A request though, with regard to your blog. Could you summarize your posts and put more of them on each page? That way you get more potential page views and comments, while making it less trouble for the user to surf your site.


----------



## topgear (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments.
@ goobimama
I will try my best.........


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2008)

Good tut.


----------



## iMav (Jul 21, 2008)

topgear said:


> Plz test on on Other os like vista & tell me if it works.
> Also do inform me after formatting the pen drive is it usable under
> linux .( I think it will work though not sure )


It will work on all OSs.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 21, 2008)

very nice tutorial


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks imav for confirming this.
I really happy to know that you guys liked this tute 

If you guys find my tute useful do also post comments on my blog.


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks a lot for this very useful tute bro...thanks a lot +1


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow..... Thanks


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 22, 2008)

Gr8


----------



## cooldudesj (Jul 22, 2008)

good work carry on


----------



## pushkaraj (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice tut. Thanx


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks


----------



## pillainp (Jul 26, 2008)

I did not have to do any of those things. NTFS was already on the menu. I am now trying it out.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2008)

^^ Which OS you are using ?

Thanks guys for your comments.


----------



## dr_jimit (Jul 31, 2008)

i have heard somewher that NTFS increases frequent read / writes to flash drive, decreasing its lifespan ?


----------



## New (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice Information topgear..Thanks..


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2008)

^ My pleasure buddy.


----------

